# Gi questions?



## Roch (Apr 14, 2010)

I've been using thin karate gi's to roll lately..

and it is seriously not cutting it.. the material is way too thin...

Is there a website with good thick BJJ gi's that are at a reasonable price??

Maybe from $85 and down????




thanks!


----------



## MJS (Apr 14, 2010)

Roch said:


> I've been using thin karate gi's to roll lately..
> 
> and it is seriously not cutting it.. the material is way too thin...
> 
> ...


 

http://www.brazilianfightwear.com/store/stores_app/store.asp?Store_Id=117&page_id=5

http://www.jiujitsuprogear.com/

http://www.krugans-usa.com/koral_kimonos.htm

http://www.combatsports.com/Lucky-Kimono-Gi/productinfo/LKYGI1/

I can't vouch for the quality of service or product for any of the links, with the exception of the last one.  I've dealt with that company a few times and have been very happy with them.  *Note:  I did not buy gis from them.  I purchased some gloves, head gear and hand wraps.  Of course, looking at their price of the gi, thats a bit more than you're looking for.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 15, 2010)

Try Howard Liu's.
HCK kimonos, way way good, great quality and good price.
www.howardliu.com


----------



## Steve (Apr 15, 2010)

Dave Leverich said:


> Try Howard Liu's.
> HCK kimonos, way way good, great quality and good price.
> www.howardliu.com


Seconded.  

Unbleached single weave is $60

Razorback Jiu Jitsu has a great gi for $65

Gameness single weave is a good starter gi for under $80.

I've worn all three.

I'll also vouch for customer service from NHBGear.com, jiujitsuprogear.com, budovideos.com, and the websites I linked to above.


----------



## Arnold Lee (Apr 15, 2010)

Padilla & Sons Kimonos single weave $80

www.matrat.us


----------



## Ybot (Apr 23, 2010)

Stave, what is your experience with razorback? Shrinkage? Just saw your post and am considering getting one.


----------



## lonewolfofmibu (May 10, 2010)

one thing to look into is a Judo Gi, sometimes they are a little cheaper and a judo gi is almost the same if not the same a jitsu gi


----------



## Tanaka (May 22, 2010)

lonewolfofmibu said:


> one thing to look into is a Judo Gi, sometimes they are a little cheaper and a judo gi is almost the same if not the same a jitsu gi



I agree

https://www.sakuramartialarts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=UNI-3000-A1

< I use this one.
It's pretty good and Double Weave.

I can't wear it in Dojo though because it comes in Black.
And we can only wear Blue or White.


----------



## Tanaka (May 22, 2010)

Roch said:


> I've been using thin karate gi's to roll lately..
> 
> and it is seriously not cutting it.. the material is way too thin...
> 
> ...



Your school doesn't provide you with a Gi?
Or does their Gi cost too much?


----------



## Entryteam (Jul 31, 2010)

you can't beat a howard for the price, man.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 31, 2010)

Lots of options out there.  However the advice on looking for a judo gi is excellent!  Generally a lot cheaper and more durable in the long run!


----------

